# Candied Flowers



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'd like to candy some flower. I think in english you call them viola or is it pansy. Anyway I'd like to decorate a cake with some. I've grown some myself so I know they are pesticipe free. Couls someone please tell me how to do it?

Thanks for your help


Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

One way to do this is to make a swiss meringue, rub some of the meringue onto the flower (rub so that only the egg protiens and sugar adhere, you do not want a lot of meringue covering the flower.) then dredg in extra fine sugar allow to dry on a screen.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank ypou M brown for your reply. I would appreciate if you could tell me how long will I be able to keep the candied flowers. If possible I would make a lot and save for future use.


Thanks for your help


Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

these are good for a day or two.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks for the info. It really is too bad they don't keep for long. I was hoping to candy the whole garden and save the flowers to use during the winter months.


Is there any way I could do this?


Thanks!

Sisi


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

Whisk lightly some egg white and paint both sides of the petals,sprinkle with castor sugar, shake off and allow to dry. If necessary sprinkle a second time with sugar to make sure they are evenly coated. Dry completely and you can store in an air tight container.I have tried this with reasonable sucess but I'm not too patient and I am sure with a whole garden full to do you will become expert at it. Good luck


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The method I use is the same as Judy's. I've never used the powdered egg white for this, but I think if you plan to hold them for awhile, it's a good idea.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

if you want to hold them for a while, get a hold of silica gel packs and place in air tight container with packs. the packs can be refreshed in the oven at 200 F. the silica gel removes moisture to hold the dry flowers.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you everyone! I will give it a try. It is definitly worth a try if they don't keep I won't be loosing much.


I like the silica gel idea but I wonder if the flowers will still be edible once store in silica gel?


Thank you everyone for your help!


Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

to remain edible, place the flowers on parchment paper and rest on the silica gel pellets. the gel also comes in fabric packets. (yikes!!!) do not eat the silica gel.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you all. when the flowers are dry, it's been raining, I will give it a try and hope I can save them all.

Sisi


----------

